# Frontline Documentary Videos#



## 54/102 CEF (9 Sep 2005)

Lots of good stuff at this link with a defense flavour - just need real Audio - 

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/programs/categories/1.html


----------



## Goldsmith (28 Nov 2005)

Frontline is some of the best journalism around. Too bad frontline's 2 hour Iraq program, where they recounted the entire ground war of GW2 isnt available online, it had some of the most intense footage i've ever seen. I guess its war porn, but its good stuff.


----------

